

Caught up in a riot? Uber can charge you up to $250 for damage to their cars - jarcane
https://pando.com/2015/06/26/caught-riot-uber-can-charge-you-250-damage-their-cars/1d0602a6a26309f8b29e56ee2668d9ee32bcc890/

======
t0mas88
The title seems quite misleading. The $ 250 is for "passenger caused damage",
so a riot does not sound like something that would be charged to the
passenger. The case with the bicycle sounds like the passenger opened the door
without looking and hit a cyclist with it. While it is up for discussion
whether it isn't (partly) the driver's fault for stopping in that location, it
is definitely not comparable to a riot.

------
resoluteteeth
_But according to one Pando reader, that’s precisely what happened to him here
in the US after the Uber X he was riding in was hit by a cyclist.

According to the passenger, the cyclist rammed into the car's open door
because the driver was rushing to get the passenger out of the car before a
traffic light changed._

Note that in most jurisdictions it's the responsibility of the person getting
out of the car to avoid hitting cyclists; being "doored" like this by careless
drivers/passengers is a common cause of death of cyclists in cities.

The Uber driver is lucky his passenger didn't kill the cyclist; it might have
gotten a lot more expensive than a $250 deductible on his insurance,
especially if he admits that he "was rushing to get the passenger out of the
car before a traffic light changed."

~~~
pascalmemories
Hmm. I'm not so sure I read the story that way.

There's a couple of things which are relevant :

1\. It seems unclear if it was the driver who had opened the door to rush the
passenger out at a set of lights (not sure of the SF rules on that, but in
various European countries, the police can ticket drivers for that alone -
traffic lights are not a legal spot for passenger entry or exit).

2\. The picture of the supposed damage shows a very minor scratch in the trim.
Something more akin to normal wear and tear. The $1,600 bill for that supposed
damage seems like a lot of bill padding.

In fact, it sounds like a scam by the driver to me and the uber customer is
stuck with a $250 bill and no way to dispute it or the facts involved in the
case.

Normally, for insurance, if you have to pay out, you get salvage rights on the
replaced part. The best course would be for the customer to claim the supposed
replaced door as salvage and then try to sell it on eBay (I'm sure some
publicity will help get a good price). It also makes sure this supposed
replaced door is really replaced.

